# Angol nyelvtanulás



## torkosbela (2017 Március 19)

Lehet, hogy balga gondolat, de a különböző helyeken található angoltanulással kapcsolatos anyagokat lehet, hogy célszerű lenne ebben a témában megjeleníteni. Kereshetőbbek (s főleg megtalálhatóbbak) lennének hasznos anyagok.
Elsőnek mindjárt itt az én szerény összefoglalóm.


----------



## tamko4 (2017 Május 7)

ez nem is rossz


----------



## Koroknay bela (2017 Június 8)

Ma találkoztam a neten a GOangol anyaggal. Valaki használta már esetleg? Érdekelnének a tapasztalatok, vélemények. Megérheti az árát?


----------



## Szamócám (2017 Június 16)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Ma találkoztam a neten a GOangol anyaggal. Valaki használta már esetleg? Érdekelnének a tapasztalatok, vélemények. Megérheti az árát?


Igen, én használom. Szerintem nagyon jó.
Pl:
*1.
I could have this back to you in a day or two.*
Na, ez az, amikor az állandó angol-magyar tükrözést nagyon
el kell felejteni.

1-2 napon belül vissza tudom küldeni.
A legérdekesebb része: have it back to you

Could you have it back to me in a few days?
Vissza tudod küldeni egy pár nap alatt?

Szexi, nem? 

*2.
I wanted to touch base to let you know I am working finishing up the project.*
Csak szólni akartam, hogy tudj róla, hogy már véglegesítem a munkát.
I wanted to touch base – Csak szólni akartam / Csak jelezni akartam...

Ugye, hogy nem ismerted? Használd bátran.

*3.
We are doing better than we think.*
Na, ez meg mit jelent? 
Az egyik női hangunk írta ezt nemrég, aki teljesen rosszul értelmezte
a feladatot, és hát ezt egy hosszadalmas levélben fejtettem ki neki,
hogy a 10 utasításból 11-et nem tartott be. 

Mindent javított SOS, majd ekkor jött a:
We are doing better than we think.
Amit nehogy szószerint értelmezz:
Nem olyan rossz ez! (Lesz ez még jobb is!)

Na, ez az, amikor „képileg” nagyon eltér az angol a magyartól.

*4.
I haven’t received it to date.*
Eddig még nem kaptam meg.

to date – simán a mondat végére: eddig

*5.
I never heard back from you.*
Na, ez a használata a never-nek nagy kedvencem,
az Életre Való Angolban beszélek erről.

A never sokszor egyáltalán nem azt jelenti,
hogy SOHA. NEM! 

Sokszor szimplán egy sima tagadás,
és csak erőltetés, ha belefordítják, hogy soha.

I never heard back from you.
Nem írtatok semmit.

1 nappal korábban küldött egy anyagot, és erre írja:
I never heard back from you. 

Ugye érzed, hogy nem azt jelenti,
hogy soha?

He said he would come but never came.
Azt mondta, hogy jönni fog, de aztán nem jött.
(és nem pedig: de aztán soha nem jött...)


----------



## Koroknay bela (2017 Június 28)

Szamócám írta:


> Igen, én használom. Szerintem nagyon jó.
> Pl:
> *1.
> I could have this back to you in a day or two.*
> ...


Köszi a választ.
Akkor ha jól értem, ez az anyag nem igazán a tanulásra van kihegyezve, mint inkább a nyelvi csemegékre, különleges kifejezésekre? A kisebbik lányomnak keresek valami jó kis anyagot, de ezek szerint neki nem ez kell. (még)


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Július 6)

"He said he would come but never came."

Ebben a mondatban a _never_ egy nyomatékos NEM. Annyit jelent, mint a _didn't. _Valóban sokszor egyszerűen nem fordítjuk. De érezhető benne más helyeken is a tagadás nyomtékossá tétele.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Április 28)

Mondok én nektek valamit (hátha elolvassa valaki, bár elég régi az utsó üzenet is ebben a topikban). Szerintem az angolt tanulni (az írott nyelv megtanulásáról beszélek most) a legajánlatosabb EGYNYELVŰ NYELVKÖNYVBŐL tanulni! Tehát olyanból, ami bár az angol nyelvtanról szól, de angolul van írva. Azaz véletlenül se magyarul. Tehát angolok írták, angoloknak.

Ehhez persze kell egy icipici kezdeti tudás már, de tényleg nem több mint mittudomén talán a 300 leggyakoribb szó. És persze SZORGALOM...

A magyarul írt nyelvkönyvek, azok, hm... Nem sok közük van a mindennapi élethez. Kezdjük azzal, ők azzal kezdik (hehehe...) hogy az angolban 12 igeidő van, és bizony mindet tudni kell, másképp nem boldogulsz külföldön!

Hazugság. Nem boldogulsz a nyelvvizsgán nélkülük, az igaz. A mindennapi életben azonban ha akár egyetlen igeidőt se tudsz, még a jelenidőt is rosszul használod, mindegy, az angolok MEG FOGNAK ÉRTENI téged, amennyiben persze meg fogsz (mersz...) szólalni! És nem fognak kiröhögni téged. Nagyon türelmesek. Hozzászoktak, hogy a világon mindenki angolul beszél (el is várják, hogy mindenki az ő nyelvüket beszélje...) de ahhoz is hozzászoktak szerencsére, hogy bár mindenki angolul beszél, de mindenki rosszul...

A másik meg az, hogy az se igaz hogy az angolban 12 igeidő volna. (tense). Alaposan tanulmányozni kezdtem ezt a nyelvi BABONÁT, hogy a magyarban 3 igeidő van,. az angolban meg 12. (volt könyv amiben húsznál is többről olvastam...) Arra a következtetésre jutottam, hogy ez agyament hülyeség. Az igazság ezzel szemben az, hogy a magyarban 2 igeidő van csak, a jelen és a múlt. Az angolban meg tudjátok mennyi van? UGYANENNYI, és UGYENEZEK: A jelen és a múlt...

És mindkét nyelvben mindegyik igeidőből pontosan 1 változat csak.

Mielőtt valaki lehülyézne e szavaimért, sietve közlöm, tudok arról a többiről is amit igeidőnek neveznek, de azok nem igazi igeidők, hanem ÖSSZETETT KIFEJEZÉSEK, amik vagy segédigét használnak, vagy - gyakrabban - igéből képzett mellékneveket! Na de könyörgök: ha egy ige mellett segédige van, akkor maga a fő ige már nincs valamiféle külön „időben” ugyebár, akkor a segédige van valamiféle „időben”, de, minő csoda, az is kizárólag 2 változatban létezhet: jelenben vagy múltban...

Ha meg az ige melléknévi alakban szerepel, akkor ő maga pláne nem „igeidő” már, mert nem is ige, hanem melléknév. És még melléknévként is csak 2 alakja lehet: jelen vagy múlt, bár e formában többnyire mint „folyamatost” vagy „befejezettet” emlegetik.

Itt egy példa erre a magyar nyelvből. Van jövő időnk? NINCS.

elment - múlt idő.
elmegy - jelen idő.
el fog menni - na ez lenne a jövő idő, de nem az. A „menni” az a főnévi igenév, semmi köze a jövőhöz, mert számos más esetben is használtatik. A „fog” pedig a segédige, de JELENIDEJŰ alakjában áll itt!

Mégegy példa a magyar nyelvből, hogy értsétek a gondolatmenetemet, a nehézség fokozása érdekében „jövőidejű” passzív:

meg lesz csinálva

Ne menjünk bele abba hogy a nyelvtannácik szerint ez „helytelen” meg „nem magyaros”. Milliószor használják. Része a mai magyar nyelvnek. Na és nézzük, elemezzük ki:
csinálva - kéremszépen, ez melléknév, jelen idejű alakban!
lesz - ez egy segédige, de ez sincs jövőidőben! Jelenidőben van, és eredetileg olyasmit jelentett, hogy „válik valamilyenné”, „változik”. Nem nehéz persze belátni, valami távoli értelemben e fogalomnak köze lehet a jövő időhöz, hiszen ha válik valamilyenné, akkor az „majd” lesz csak teljesen olyan, remélem azonban érezzük, hogy a jövő időnél is inkább ennek az igének a FOLYAMATOSSÁGHOZ van köze, hogy tudniillik egy folyamatról van szó, ami még nem fejeződött be!

Tehát a „meg lesz csinálva”, nem más, mint egy JELENIDEJŰ IGEKÖTŐS IGE, ami folyamatosságot kifejező segédigével van komibálva!

A magyar nyelvben tehát nincs igazi jövőidő.

Na most menyingeljünk továbbság. Ha mégis holmi „igeidőnek” tartjuk az összetett szerkezeteket is - végeredményben csak rajtunk múlik valóban, miként definiáljuk az „igeidő” fogalmát - akkor viszont közlöm veletek, hogy az összes amit hagyományosan „igeidőnek” tartunk az angolban, kivétel nélkül kifejezhető a magyar nyelv efféle „összetett” eszközeivel is, legfeljebb manapság már régiesnek, ódonnak hat, és az is valószínű hogy a szavak sorrendje más mint az angolban. De attól még mind létezik. A különbség csak az, melyik nyelv mennyire gyakran használja őket.

Amikor tehát ezen igeidőket tanulod az angolból, helyes ha nem egységként gondolsz ezekre a szókompozíciókra, hanem merészeled lefordítani őket magadnak egyenként, lehetőleg mint mellékneveket. Például: going = menve vagy menő. begun = elkezdett. És így tovább.

Mindjárt olyan lesz a mondat hogy azt mondod: „hm, ez rém furcsa a magyar fülemnek, de mégse olyan idegen - mintha valami régies magyar szöveg lenne 500 évvel ezelőttről"!

Na és most térjünk vissza ahhoz, amivel kezdtem. Jódarabig azt hittem, ez csak a magánvéleményem, mert ugye a magyar nyelvkönyvek únos-untalan ezt erőltetik hogy igenis 12 igeidő van az angolban, a magyarban meg 3. Ezt erőltetik, mert mind a LATIN NYELVTAN HAGYOMÁNYAIRA ÉPÜLNEK. Na, arra a nyelvre lehet hogy jó is ez a megközelítés, nem tudom, nem ismerem a latint. De az angol nem latin, a magyar meg még annyira se. Na tehát, a minap kezembe került egy könyv, ez a címe:

The Cambridge Encyclopedia of the English Language

(írta David Crystal).

Ennek a 196. -ik oldalán alul a kérdés:

How many tenses?

Ebben a részben pedig szóról-szóra (na jó, nem szóról-szóra, de lényegileg) ugyanaz van leírva amit itt írtam nektek fentebb, s amire korábban magamtól jöttem rá. Hm, mégse vagyok akkor olyan hülyegyerek... Nagy megelégedéssel olvastam például ezt belőle:

Tense was thought of as the grammatical expression of time, and identified by a particular set of endings on the verb. (Itt leírja, hogyan van ez a latinban). ... English, by contrast, has only one inflectional form to express time: the past tense marker (typically -ed), as in walked, jumped, and saw. There is therefore a two-way tense contrast in English: I walk vs. I walked - present tense vs. past tense. English has no future tense ending, but uses a wide range of other techniques to express future time... The linguistic facts are uncontroversial...

Szóval, ekkor határoztam el, messze jobb ha sutba vágom a magyarok által írt angol nyelvtanokat, és a magam józan eszére hallgatok, a nyelvérzékemre, plusz természetesen az angol nyelven angolok által írt nyelvtanokra, elvégre ők talán jobban ismerik a saját nyelvüket, mint a magyarok. Ráadásul így amikor e nyelvtankönyveket olvasom, angolul, akkor duplán tanulom az angolt, mert akkor is angol szöveget olvasok amikor magyar nyelvtankönyvben ott magyar szöveget olvasnék.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Május 2)

Na drága gyermekeim az Úrban és az Űrben: beszereztem egy új angol nyelvtankönyvet. A címe:

Understanding English grammar

Írta: Martha Kolln és Robert Funk

Nekem most a "fifth edition" van meg. Az ebay-ról vettem, mindössze 3.5 USD -ért (használtan tehát de jó állapotban), a boloondnak is megéri ennyiért, pláne mert ebben még a postaköltség is benne volt... És keménytáblás!

Állítom, nagyon érdekes mű, biztatok minden tanulót hogy szerezze be, megéri! Már persze akkor, ha úgy akar tanulni angolul hogy már amúgyis tudja a nyelvet, hehehe... Na jó, ez félig vicc volt. De tény, nagyon kellemes meglepetés ért, mert nekiestem, és egyszerűen ÉRTEM! Eddig talán ha 2 szót kellett csak kiszótáraznom hozzá (az se lett volna muszáj ahhoz hogy értsem a lényeget). Érdekes eszmefuttatásokkal is tele van, a „nyelvhelyességről”. (úgy látszik az angolban is vannak nyelvtannácik. Mindenesetre, e könyv e téren nem az ő nézeteiket osztja).

Érdekesen be van az is mutatva, mennyire megváltozott az angol nyelv mindössze 1925 és 1983 között is, az ember nem is hinné... pedig ez csak kb 60 év!

Hogy én mennyire gyűlöltem nyelvet tanulni gyermekkoromban! Fene se hitte volna hogy egyszer ÉPP AZ ANGOLBAN eljutok majd oda, hogy szinte folyékonyan olvasgassak azon a nyelven, ráadásul NYELVVEL é NYELVTANULÁSSAL kapcsolatos SZAKirodalmat, mindezt ÖNKÉNT, és még ÉLVEZZEM IS!

Rájöttem azonban valamire. A nyelv megtanulása valami olyasmi, mint egy programnyelv megtanulása - nem is lehet véletlen hogy mindkettőnek a nevében benne van az hogy NYELV. Igen, a programnyelv is egyfajta NYELV végsősoron. És arra már rég rájöttem, programnyelvet nem lehet megtanulni tanfolyamokon, meg úgy se, ha sokat olvasunk RÓLA. Egyszerűen neki kell állni és programozni, azaz HASZNÁLNI azt a (program)NYELVET, minél többet és rendszeresen. Na, ugyanez a helyzet az angollal vagy más emberi nyelvvel is. Hiába olvasol el róla ezernyi könyvet az ANYANYELVEDEN, alig valamit jegyzel meg belőle, s kérdéses az is, legalább amit megjegyzel, az érvényes információ lesz-e. Abban a pillanatban azonban hogy a tanulandó nyelvről azon a nyelven olvasol, máris az van hogy minden egyes pillanat amit azon könyv fölött töltesz, igenis tanulással telik, mert használod azt a nyelvet, AZT a nyelvet használod egyfolytában és nem az anyanyelvedet! Önkéntelenül is belédivódnak a szókapcsolatok, benne élsz a nyelv közegében...

Persze, nem muszáj ám hinni nekem. Nem hinni kell, hanem kipróbálni...


----------



## kisbóka (2018 Június 28)

Az "ördög ügyvédje" sok okosságot mond és ír. Nem hülye, és nem hülyeség, amit közöl. Okos, értelmes ember. A legőszintébben mondom. De aki a latin nyelvet nem ismeri, s ebből kifolyólag valószínűsíthető, hogy az angol nyelvre (a történelem folyamán) gyakorolt rendkívüli hatását sem ismeri, annak talán olvasnia kellene inkább a nyelvtanításról, nem írnia! Meg megtanulni legalább a latin alapjait.

Igaz, hogy nem kell "letámadni" a tanulót a sok igeidő létével tanulmányai kezdetén. Idővel azonban meg kell ismertetni velük, mindegy minek nevezzük őket, igeidőknek, vagy szó-összetételeknek, vagy bármi másnak. Kérdés, milyen céllal tanul valaki. Ha hamburgert akar árulni e földi létben, akkor tényleg nem kell hallania sem a sok igeidőről. De ha mondjuk ügyvéd akar lenni, netán az "ördög ügyvédje", akkor nem árt ha többet tud. És ezt az anyanyelvén lehet a legkönnyebben megértetni vele. Más kérdés, hogy ha felfogta az különböző igealakok(igeidők) létezését, akkor használni kell, rengeteg szituációban.

Tanítványainkat igényes nyelvtudás megszerzésére ösztönözzük, s ehhez bizony érezniük kell a különböző igeidők által kifejezett finomságokat.

Én több, mint ötven évig tanítottam magyarokat angolra, a világban mindenfelé vannak volt tanítványaim, nem akármilyen szellemi pályákon, és sikeresek. Nem csak sikeresek, hálásak azért, ahogyan tanítottam őket.
S bevallom töredelmesen, minden létező igeidőt bevasaltam rajtuk.

Kedves Barátomnak az angoltanítás kérdésének megközelítése nem szimpatikus. Szerénytelen, hogy finoman fogalmazzak.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Június 28)

kisbóka írta:


> Az "ördög ügyvédje" sok okosságot mond és ír. Nem hülye, és nem hülyeség, amit közöl. Okos, értelmes ember. A legőszintébben mondom. De aki a latin nyelvet nem ismeri, s ebből kifolyólag valószínűsíthető, hogy az angol nyelvre (a történelem folyamán) gyakorolt rendkívüli hatását sem ismeri, annak talán olvasnia kellene inkább a nyelvtanításról, nem írnia! Meg megtanulni legalább a latin alapjait.
> 
> Igaz, hogy nem kell "letámadni" a tanulót a sok igeidő létével tanulmányai kezdetén. Idővel azonban meg kell ismertetni velük, mindegy minek nevezzük őket, igeidőknek, vagy szó-összetételeknek, vagy bármi másnak. Kérdés, milyen céllal tanul valaki. Ha hamburgert akar árulni e földi létben, akkor tényleg nem kell hallania sem a sok igeidőről. De ha mondjuk ügyvéd akar lenni, netán az "ördög ügyvédje", akkor nem árt ha többet tud. És ezt az anyanyelvén lehet a legkönnyebben megértetni vele. Más kérdés, hogy ha felfogta az különböző igealakok(igeidők) létezését, akkor használni kell, rengeteg szituációban.
> 
> ...



Én nem vagyok nyelvtanár, senkit se tanítottam semmiféle nyelvre még, nem is fogok. Legalábbis nem szándékozom. El tudom képzelni, a hozzáállásom a témához valóban bökheti egy hivatásos nyelvtanár csőrét, hiszen a nézetem szembemegy a hagyományokkal, a „nagy elődök” véleményével, akiket eszerint én „nem tisztelek”, meg effélék... Igen, ez mind meglehet. Úgy áll a dolog azonban hogy én bevallom neked meg mindenkinek, magasan teszek a hagyományokra, meg minden másra is ami szent és sérthetetlen egy humán beállítottságú ember szemében! Én „reál” szempontból közelítem meg a kérdést, mert nem is tehetek másként mint számítógépprogramozó. Nekem az agyam arra van beállva hogy tudomány az, amit kísérleti ellenőrzés alá lehet vetni. Experimentális verifikáció, hogy az általad oly kedvelt latin kifejezésekkel dobálódzzam. (De megnyugodhatsz, elismerem hogy nem tudok latinul... Csak eszperantóul... meg németből van még nyelvvizsgám...)

Sóval s tetvvel, amit leírtam fentebb, az kiállta a kísérleti ellenőrzés próbáját, mert a GYAKORLATBÓL SZÁRMAZIK. Tanítottak engem a hagyományos módszerrel nyelvekre gyermekkoromban. Oroszra például. Felvésték a ragozási paradigmákat a táblára, be kellett magolni meg minden... SEMMIT NEM ÉRT AZ EGÉSZ. Sorolhatnám még de minek?! Köztudott hogy jóformán senki nem tanult meg oroszul abból a generációból, hiába volt a jó tanerők minden erőfeszítése!

Aztán ugyanez volt nálam németből is. Majdnem megbuktam. Sok évvel később magamtól estem neki megint, már felnőtt fejjel, de mert tudtam a hagyományos módszerek nálam nem válnak be (nemcsak nálam... senkinél se...), ki kellett kísérleteznem a magam módszereit. Nagyrészt ebben Lomb Kató tanácsaira hagyatkoztam, biztos tudod kiről van szó. Persze, ő se szakember, hiszen nem nyelvtanár... És ráadásul ha jól tudom, Kató néne még latinul se tanult meg soha! Mit is tudhat ő akkor a nyelvtanulásról... nem tud latinul... szégyen... a roppanthasznos latin helyett volt bőr a képén inkább tizenhat másik nyelvet megtanulni, ebből legalább kilencet úgy, hogy gördülékenyen tudott bennük szinkrontolmácsolni bármilyen párosításban...

Nézd. A nyelv tudásának SZINTJEI vannak. Hiába célzod meg te vagy bármely tanár a legmagasabb szintet a diákjaid számára, semmire se mész vele ha már az alsóbb szinteken elhasalnak! Abba fogják hagyni. Aki mégse, az se nálad tanulja majd meg a nyelvet hanem külföldön ha szerencséje lesz oda kijutni...

A nyelvtudás szintjei kb így jönnek egymás után:

1. Írott idegen nyelvű szöveg megértése. (Mondjuk még ezen belül is vannak fokozatok...)
2. Lefordítani a magunk anyanyelvének szövegét írásban a célnyelvre, úgy, hogy azt annak a nyelvnek az anyanyelvi beszélője megértse. Tehát MEGÉRTSE, az nem cél, hogy nyelvtanilag hibátlan legyen! Az se hogy művészi!
3. Elmakogni szóban a mondókánkat az adott idegen nyelven úgy, hogy annak anyanyelvi beszélője ha nehezen is de megértse amit közölni akarunk vele. Megint nem cél a nyelvtani tökéletesség!
4. Megérteni, amit azon a nyelven nekünk mondanak, szándékosan egyszerű nyelvezettel, lassan.
Vannak még szintek, sok szint van, a határ természetesen a csillagos ég, de ezek a legfontosabbak. Az én célom annak a szintnek az elérése, hogy egyszer majd, ha késő öregkoromban is, de képes legyen angol nyelven sci-fi regényeket írni. Fontos ehhez nekem ismerni az igeidők finomságait?! HÁT PERSZE! Még szép! Semmi vita efelől!

Csak épp NEM EZZEL KELL KEZDENI!

Érted már a véleményemet?

Annak aki bevásárolni megy Londonba egy hétvégére, marhára semmi szüksége arra a tudásra, hogy azt az igeidőt amiben ez a kifejezés áll:

I have been saying

ezt nem szokták tagadó módban használni, hogy "I haven't been saying".

Sőt. Még akkor is megértik majd a makogását ha ehelyett simán ezt mondja: "I not said".

Iszonyú, mi? Persze hogy az. Éppoly iszonyú, mint amikor leszálltam New Yorkban a repülőgépről s a legtöbb mi tellett tőlem ez volt: "I not speak English". Helytelen? Naná! De megértették...

És ez a lényeg. Ha egy tűzoltó el akarja oltani a lakástüzet, nem azzal fog törődni hogy a padlószőnyegre ne lépjen rá sáros lábbal. A cél szentesíti az eszközt, az elsődleges célja a nyelvnek pedig mindenkor a KOMMUNIKÁCIÓ.

Ha már megszületett a megértés, akkor „problem solved”, és rá lehet térni a mindenféle finomságokra. ANNAK AKIT EZ ÉRDEKEL. Akinek ez FONTOS.

De nem mindenkinek fontos... Élethelyzete válogatja tudod, kinek milyen szintű nyelvtudás fontos. A hagyományos nyelvoktatásban mindenféle apró piszlicsári nüanszokkal megkeserítik a nyelvtanárok a tanulók életét, és kiölik belőlük a legparányibb érdeklődést is a nyelvtanuláshoz, meggyűlöltetik velük e különben szép foglalatosságot egy életre! Olyan dolgokkal kínozzák őket aminek csak a nyelv tudásának és tanulásának egy irtó magas szintjén van jelentősége!

Emiatt gyűlöltem meg eredetileg a németet is. Később, amikor a MAGAM MÓDSZEREIVEL eljutottam oda hogy letettem belőle az alapfokú nyelvvizsgát - a vizsgáztatóm azt mondta simán sikerülne nekem a középfok is, de hiába, arra nem volt pénzem - akkor pedig már SZERETTEM a németet, és élveztem hogy Goethe bizonyos verseit eredeti németben értem! És ekkortájt jutottam el addig, hogy végre kezdtem megérteni, mi a frász is az hogy ilyen meg olyan összetett igeidő meg passzív szerkezet, hogy például "Mit Modalverben erweitete Sätze im Passiv", és amikor Karl May indiánregényeit olvastam németül, hirtelen letettem a könyvet csak hogy percekig elmerengjek annak a tagmondatnak a SZÉPSÉGÉN, amire máig is emlékszem, hogy "die in einem grausigam Ereigniss ermordet worden waren"...

Szóval igen, van szépség az igeidőkben, és fontosak. DE NEM ELEINTE! Nem ezzel kell kínlasztani a szerencsétlen kisdiákokat!

És pláne nem olyan olvasmányokkal mint nekem voltak feladva oroszórákon. Hogy a november hetedikei ünnepség az iskolánkban... Ki a fenét érdekel ez?! Utáltam az efféle ünnepeket magyarul is, meg átélni is... Miért nem lehetett az orosz nyelv alapjait például VICCEKEN megtanulni?! Én úgy tettem amikor már felnőttként németül tanultam. Beszereztem egy nagy könyvet tele német viccekkel, s nekikezdtem őket lefordítani magyarra... Még így is nehéz volt eleinte, de messze érdekesebb mint valamiféle november hetedikei vagy más ünnepélyről szóló unalmas szöveget végigkínlódni...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Június 29)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Én nem vagyok nyelvtanár,


Elhisszük, de vigyázz, mert a végén még azt is elismered, hogy ügyvéd sem vagy!


> senkit se tanítottam semmiféle nyelvre még, nem is fogok...


Dehogynem, ebben és az előző rövidke posztodban is különféle nyelvi dolgokat elemezgetsz.
Mindemellett talán feloldható a kisboka és közted lévő eltérő álláspont, azok ütköztetése nélkül is.
Szerintem egyszerűen arról van szó, hogy van a klasszikus értelemben vett nyelvtanulás (a Rigó utcás) és van az idegen nyelv valamilyen készségszintű elsajátításának az igénye.
Töredelmesen bevallom, hogy én is az utóbbi híve vagyok, még akkor is, ha én tanítottam anno idegennyelvet.
szerintem azt kell megvizsgálni, hogy mi a konkrét cél. Ugyanakkor megértem a tanárok törekvését, hogy, ha már tanuljuk, tanuljuk meg helyesen és pontosan. Értem ez alatt, hogy a nyelvvizsgapapír megszerzése-e az elsődleges vagy a nyelv (szókincs+helyes használat) a fontosabb.
Nekem anno, az angol tanárom azt mondta, hogy először tanuljam meg az 5 5 5 (10 10 10 ) példa válaszmondatomat és vizsgázzak le, aztán elkezdhetem megtanulni a nyelvet.
Először nevettünk, de ma már igazat adok neki. Igaz akkor első körben a papír megszerzése volt a fontos.
Mondjuk azóta is "tanulom" a nyelve(ket), sőtaz új és régi, de általam még nem hallott/ismert kifejezések szerintem életem végéig tanulásra fognak késztetni - már, ha a fűrészpor a fejemben még lehetővé teszi.


----------



## kisbóka (2018 Június 29)

Kedves "Ördög ügyvédje"!

Megnyugtató, hogy nem nyelvtanár vagy, ez nagyban segít megérteni álláspontodat. De nekem megint a stílus nem tetszik. Túl magabiztos, túl nagyképű.
Köszönöm a kioktatást, sosem tudtam, hogy a nyelvtanulásnak szintjei vannak, s hogy ráadásul azok az általad elrendelt módon követik egymást.
További jó polemizálást, én részemről lezártam ezt a beszélgetést, és a jövőben inkább nem fogok vitát indítani a Windows 10 előnyeiről és hátrányairól (tudnék, de érthető módon abban csak kókler lennék).

Üdvözlettel egy idős, de nem ódon nyelvtanár


----------



## dbkata (2018 Június 29)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülnék olyan olvasmányoknak elektronikus formában (könyv, novella , esetleg filmek) amik egy kezdő nyelvet tanuló tud használni, nem kell minden 2.szót szótárazni, viszonylag hamar sikerélményt ad és tovább lendít a kezdeti nehézségeken.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Június 29)

dbkata írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagyon örülnék olyan olvasmányoknak elektronikus formában (könyv, novella , esetleg filmek) amik egy kezdő nyelvet tanuló tud használni, nem kell minden 2.szót szótárazni, viszonylag hamar sikerélményt ad és tovább lendít a kezdeti nehézségeken.


Javaslom a Beatles dalait tanulmányozni. Az is jó "ujjgyakorlat".


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Június 29)

dbkata írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagyon örülnék olyan olvasmányoknak elektronikus formában (könyv, novella , esetleg filmek) amik egy kezdő nyelvet tanuló tud használni, nem kell minden 2.szót szótárazni, viszonylag hamar sikerélményt ad és tovább lendít a kezdeti nehézségeken.



Mit szólnál kétnyelvű olvasmányokhoz, hm?


----------



## dbkata (2018 Június 30)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Mit szólnál kétnyelvű olvasmányokhoz, hm?



Minden megoldást köszönettel veszek....


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Június 30)

Oké, nos, csináltam kétnyelvű könyvet Szathmári Sándor: Kazohinia című regényéből! De ez nem olyan hogy balra az angol jobbra a magyar külön hasábban. Hanem bemásoltam egymás alá az angol és magyar bekezdéseket, az angol nagy betűkkel pink színnel, a magyar feketével és pici apróval. Ez sokkal jobb, mert nem kell ide-oda kapkodni a fejünket. És a nagy pink betű miatt általában az angolt olvassuk, a pici magyart csak akkor ha valamit nem értünk. Feltöltöttem ide, de a kiterjesztése "zip", mert az .odt formátumot nem engedte csatolni a fórummotor... Fene se érti minek ez a korlátozás, amikor pedig a doc -ot engedte volna holott ABBAN szokott makróvírus lenni, nem az odt-ben... szóval, letöltés után nevezd át úgy hogy odt legyen a vége! Nem igazi zip formátum tehát, ne akard kicsomagolni, csak nevezd át!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Június 30)

@gledag : Látom nagyon hamar letöltötted a könyvemet, szerintem az az epub amit feltöltöttem rossz fájl volt, olvasd el megint a módosított üzenetemet fentebb, s töltsd le az új verziót! (ami nem epub hanem hamis zip).


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 30)

dbkata írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagyon örülnék olyan olvasmányoknak elektronikus formában (könyv, novella , esetleg filmek) amik egy kezdő nyelvet tanuló tud használni, nem kell minden 2.szót szótárazni, viszonylag hamar sikerélményt ad és tovább lendít a kezdeti nehézségeken.


Leteznek olyan olvasmanyok amik kifejezetten erre a celra keszultek.
Kulonbozo szinteket vezettek be a keszitok.
Kozismert olvasmanyokat irtak at olyan modoń, hogy csak bizonyos szamu, a koznyelvben hasznalatos szo szerepel bennuk.
Nem szabad szotart hasznalni olvasasuk kozben, gyere ra a szovegkornyezetbol mit is jellent bizonyos szo, vagy mondat.
Erdekessegkeppen jegyzem meg, hogy nem beszelek angolul, csak olvasok. Altalaban egy konyv masodik oldalan mar nem tunik fel, hogy ez nem magyer.
Elektronikus olvasom van, ami neha segitseget ad, hisz van feltelepitve szotar, de nem angol-magyar, hanem az angol nyelv ertelmezo szotara. 
Par konyvet feltrakok ide, az elso a 0. szint azt ezt koveto ketto 1 szintu.
A 0. szintnel nem tudomm, az 1. szintu ha jol emlekszem 400 kulcsszora epit.
A zip-fileben 4 konyv van


----------



## Lilyofvalley (2018 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!

Az alábbi interaktív táblâhoz keresem a kártyákat. Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?

Köszönöm!


----------



## Párhuzamos_György (2019 Február 8)

Hi everybody, csak halkan szólok hogy adjak nektek egy tippet: Van valami amiből nagyon sokat tanulhattok! STÍLUST lehet belőle tanulni, már olyan értelemben hogy szembesít az esetleges hibáinkkal. A következőről van szó:

Longman Dictionary of Common Errors

Talátam párat belőle az ebayen, egyet meg is vettem, igaz hogy régi, kb 20 éves, de nem mindegy azért hogy 5 dollárba kerül szállítással vagy majdnem harmincba... egyelőre nekem ez is elég lesz. Különben meg
onnan került képbe nekem, hogy I came across egy torrentfájlra, amiben volt egy rakás mindenféle az angolozáshoz, s benne volt ez is pdf formában. Hát belenéztem, gondoltam mi bajom lehet tőle... Hát lett
bajom miatta a csuda vigye el, mert egészen BELESZERETTEM! Már az első két oldal után azt mondtam: Ecsém, nekem KELL EGY ILYEN! Ugyanis nem szeretem a pdf fájlokat, az nekem legfeljebb arra jó hogy
reklámcélra... Szeretek amúgy laptopról olvasni, épp csak nem pdf dokumentumokat. Szóval következő utam az ebayre vezetett, hogy keressek egyet magamnak papírformában... Már alig várom hogy
megérkezzék a kis aranyos!
Na ezt a sok locsifecsit csak amiatt írtam hogy tippet adjak, hogy ez is szerintem nagyon hasznos volna annak aki komolyan angolozni akar. Ez a "common errors", na ebbe tényleg azonnal beleszerettem egy
pillanat alatt!

Jó, persze, elismerem, nem teljesen kezdő greenhorn illetőknek való, hanem azoknak akik legalábbis közelítenek már a középfok alsó határához. Igazából már abban a kevésben is amit a pdf állományból eddig elolvastam, akad jónéhány "error" amit soha el nem követnék már ösztönösen sem, s csak néztem ki a fejemből hogy Wov, létezik aki ezt képes lenne így mondani?! Na de ez pont remek, mert így van sikerélményem is miközben olvasom, hogy na én már ezen is túl vagyok meg azon is, s így nem unok bele, s közben megtanulom azokat amiket különben valóban elkövetnék... Szóval tök jó de tényleg, cuppanjatok rá ti is mert I deeply believe hogy megéri!


----------



## adel0512 (2019 Augusztus 22)

Én az Anki programhoz szoktam használni az oldalon található megosztott paklikat. Aki nem ismeri, ezek virtuális szókártyák. Sajátokat is lehet készíteni.


----------



## kisbóka (2020 Július 28)

Az Ördög ügyvédjének magabiztos, mondjuk ki bátran pofátlan stílusa még ma is felbosszant.
Olyan amit ír, mintha én írnék egy Windows 11-et.
Annak a tanítási stílusnak , amit én képviseltem itt Magyarországon, volt és ma is van létjogosultsága. Nem csodálom, ha a két idegen nyelvi vizsga kötelezettségét eszperantóval elbliccelő fiatalember ezt alkalmatlan eszköznek találja. Vajon ezsperantó tudását hogyan kamatoztatja? Az eszperantók földjén? Ja, azok az eszkimók....


----------



## eddy56 (2020 Július 28)

Egy kezdőnek aki Lodonba készül javaslom egyetlen mondat alapos megtanulását: i'm stupid hungaryan turist...
Ezután nem fognak kötekedni az angolok, bármilyen alsóazerbajdzsani akcenttel probálja az ember megértetni magát
(esetleg lehet próbálkozni, a bonyöolultabb i'm little indian, and don't know the gramar...)
Ezek után már könnyen megy(sicccc!)


----------

